# [iptables] save restore!!! j'ai dit restoreeee!! (en cours)

## mccm

Bon la comme d'ab je block sur un truc tres co*, la sauvegarde des mes regles iptables.

Je pense que je vais denir fou!! une fois mon script de regles exécuté, je fais un

```
/etc/init.d/iptables save

reboot
```

ou encore 

```
iptables-save > /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

reboot
```

iptables se lance bien au boot mais mes regles ne sont pas restaurées

pourquoi donc?Last edited by mccm on Sat Sep 02, 2006 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mccm

Bon!! la!!

```
./firewall.sh

iptables-save > /var/lib/iptables/rules-save
```

en suite dans mon local.start

```
iptables-restore < /var/lib/iptables/rules-save
```

et quand je reboot mes régles ne sont pas ok et /var/lib/iptables/rules-save ne contient plus les regles

sauvegardées avant je reboot?

la soit j'ai pas compris comment ça fonctionne ou alors?

----------

## guilc

Bah comme on dit, chezmoiçamarche  :Smile: 

C'est vraiment étrange que ce fichier soit vidé... Dans /etc/conf.d/iptables, si tu as SAVE_ON_STOP="yes", tu fais bien attention quand tu arrêtes la machine a avoir tes regles chargées ? Parceque sinon, c'est normal que ça se vide. Enfin, c'est une hypothèse. D'ailleurs, si c'est pas ça, je vois pas trop...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

As-tu vérifiés que tes règles sont bien appliqués :

```
iptables -L
```

Ensuite, j'ai tjrs utilisé :

```
/etc/init.d/iptables  save
```

 qui m'a tjrs sauvés et appliqués mes règles au reboot ...

                                                                   @ +

----------

## mccm

merci je commencé a me sentir seul!!

Et bien oui grosse solitude!! 

```
iptables save
```

ne marche pas chez moi   :Shocked: 

mon local.start est vide, j'applique mes regles:

```
./firewall.sh

iptables -L
```

mes regles sont bien là!

```
/etc/init.d/iptables save

reboot
```

et pafff pastek meme probléme j'ai des régles a la con au reboot!!!

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Essais de rentrer qques règles en console et de les sauver  et reboot ...

Bien sûr , iptables est au runlevel default :

```
rc-update add iptables default
```

je pense que c'est ok mais cela ne fait de mal de le répéter !

                                                               @ +

----------

## mccm

haaa iptables etait au niveau boot et pas default, je viens de corriger la bourde

mais c'est pareil! oups!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

